# 2011 Foals - who's already got mares scanned in?



## Clepottage (6 May 2010)

I'll kick off...

Minnie Haha (Samber x TB) scanned in foal to Skewpie Shampus (Goddington Hannibal)


----------



## Holly831 (6 May 2010)

Congratulations!

None for me though

Should have been covering 4 but lost one mare + foal, had a very sick foal with another (thankfully he is now OK) and one still to foal, was also going to put my 3 year old in foal but have decided I need a break!!

I am sure I will regret it next spring when you are all posting newborn pics - but then I can at least have unbroken sleep next year


----------



## Whizz105 (6 May 2010)

Me!!! My mare is in foal to Wolkenderry - due 8th march 2011


----------



## madmare22 (6 May 2010)

the only mare i wanst going to cover this year is scanned in foal to baloubet du rouet . All of the others are playing silly beggers


----------



## Jackpotsstud (6 May 2010)

We have one mare scanned in foal to Flammengold.  Last year she refused (!!) to get in foal so thrilled she took first time this year.


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

Two Tb's to our boy so far!  Two out of two bless him.  Will let you know when we get further results.


----------



## Jamana (6 May 2010)

6 so far and one waiting for scanning next week then that's the lot! Hard to believe that in 9 mths time the first foal is due!!


----------



## levantosh (6 May 2010)

We have 3 covered by our lad will wait a couple of weeks for scanning. Chosing stallions for next year already!!


----------



## Clepottage (6 May 2010)

levantosh said:



			Chosing stallions for next year already!!

Click to expand...

Me too, I almost prefer stallion shopping to shoe shopping!


----------



## holiday (6 May 2010)

We have 6 positives at present some with outside stallions and others with our own so really pleased but will wait until the end of the season to scan for the girls holding and having final scans!!!!!!!  Im absolutely thrilled at the moment to see what we get!!!!!


----------



## linali (7 May 2010)

like madmare22 we've  gone for Baloubet du Rouet, not had the scan yet as was only AI'd monday so fingers crossed, my other mare still hasn't popped, quite fancy a TB on her as she is rather chunky!


----------



## Toffee44 (7 May 2010)

My mare is at stud now


----------



## chrissie1 (7 May 2010)

My Renkum Englishman mare is back in foal, with a HB scan so touch wood all is ok, to Groomsbrideg May I for 2011, can't remember the covering date but she foaled late Feb and was covered at about 28 days, one cover.


----------



## DW Team (7 May 2010)

Have 4 in foal 
3 have had heartbeat scans in foal to Amaretto M a big bay KWPN stallion 
1 has gone to Crown's Wonder Pearl.  She had a stunning buckskin by him this year.


----------



## ruby1 (7 May 2010)

one scanned in with hearbeat and other one at the stud now


----------



## Simsar (7 May 2010)

Another scanned in today a loan RID mare to Avanti Amorous Archie RID. x


----------



## wonder (8 May 2010)

We have 2 so far our Gribaldi/Rhodiament mare in foal to Wonderful Van'T Zwanneneheike and one Goshka Ringo/Trakhaner mare in foal to our Samber stallion Zidane.  More to go once they have foaled.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (8 May 2010)

One scanned in foal to my Black Arab Deemonstrator due March 1st (Appaloosa x Knabbstruber mare) and 3 waiting scanning later this week to August Skyhawk (Appaloosa).


----------



## tmsmorgan1 (9 May 2010)

Whizz105 said:



			Me!!! My mare is in foal to Wolkenderry - due 8th march 2011
		
Click to expand...

ooh lucky you saw Wolkenderry a few weeks ago and thought he was a very handsome chap.


----------



## Mugsgame (9 May 2010)

Me!!  TB mare heartbeat scanned and due March 7 2011... echo somebody else who said can't believe it is already now only 9 months away!  (Fingers crossed anyway!)

So... one down, two to go - I THINK I have decided on who and what!!  Was changing my mind every day, now changing my mind every hour!!


----------



## Simsar (14 May 2010)

Another in Foal!  TB to Primo Pageant. xx


----------



## Blacklist (14 May 2010)

We have three scanned two to TB Blacklist and one to TB Bollin Archie


----------



## Simsar (14 May 2010)

Blacklist who is that in your picture?


----------



## Blacklist (14 May 2010)

A Thoroughbred stallion of yesteryear Kadir Cup


----------



## emlybob (14 May 2010)

One scanned in foal but heartbeat scan next week


----------



## Simsar (21 May 2010)

Very very excited our Event mare Freda has been scanned in foal to Spyder!!!!


----------



## LMsporthorses (21 May 2010)

My mare has just had 16 day scan in foal to 'Raging Bull Vangelis S' !!


----------



## Eothain (22 May 2010)

Congratulations. Vangelis S isn't a half bad horse at all!

My Duca Di Busted mare was scanned in foal to Puissance tonight. Am I excited? Hell yeah!!!


----------



## DW Team (22 May 2010)

3 scanned in foal to Amaretto M (KWPN) 
1 to be scanned today fingers toes crossed that she is foal again Crowns Wonder Pearl lovely big Buckskin colt this year by him.


----------



## S_N (22 May 2010)

Our mares - 73 scanned in-foal, a further 30 counting days and a handful left to cover and only 1 more foal to arrive (3 weeks late, or course!).

Our boy has 94 in-foal, 20odd counting days and again, a handful left to cover.


----------



## Blacklist (22 May 2010)

^ more scanned in foal here is a photo of Emma's baby scan Sire: Blacklist

Foal is at the bottom 26 days





[/IMG]


----------



## Touchwood (22 May 2010)

Of my own mares, I've only AI'd one as waiting for the others to foal (apart from one who foaled 5 days ago).  The first one, an Irish TB by Be My Chief has scanned in foal to Primitive Proposal.


----------



## lozziehumphreys (22 May 2010)

My special girl Premiere (Pascal x World Classic) has been scanned in foal to Keystone Rivallino


----------



## Simsar (27 May 2010)

One more for us, two to go.


----------



## angrovestud (27 May 2010)

Angrove Dance girl is now in foal to Ricco for the 5th time
waiting on one and our visitors all arrive this weekend no body wanted early foals so we have a lovely lazy April and May.


----------



## Aredis (27 May 2010)

Just heard that our 3 year old Cleveland Bay mare "Knaresborough Moon Dust" has scanned in foal to "Penrhyn Dictator". 

Early days but thats made my day !!


----------



## argyle (27 May 2010)

Just one so far, a Weltmeyer x Sherlock Holmes mare back in foal to Breitling.  One waiting to be scanned, one being inseminated tomorrow, one next week and two yet to drop foals so fingers crossed for a while yet!


----------



## Simsar (7 June 2010)

Ok all done now!  Mrs Magoo's mare on loan to us is in foal to Primo Pageant scanned today! Woo Hoo!

Our two visiting mares are also In foal, very happy with that result!!!!!!!!!

100% fantastic!


----------



## Gucci_b (7 June 2010)

My mare has just had 16 day scan, and in foal to Randi's Rebel, Sire Randi the show jumper Dam Lady Copper also a show jumper


----------



## nutwood (7 June 2010)

2 mares with heaertbeat scans and due first week of April 2011,
One TB mare to Trifolio (dam of Kilmiston Triton, Kilmiston Trident, Kilmiston Class Act, Kilmiston Skyhawk,Kilmiston King Kudos and Nutwood Trillium
One mare TB to One more Tiger, second foal

Just decided to put a third to Primitive Proposal, so fingers crossed!


----------



## mrjreakes (7 June 2010)

madmare22 said:



			the only mare i wanst going to cover this year is scanned in foal to baloubet du rouet . All of the others are playing silly beggers
		
Click to expand...

How funny - the mare i didn't originally want to cover is also looking in foal to Balou Du Rouet!


----------



## Simsar (21 June 2010)

Last one!  Mrs magoo's mare we have on breeding loan has had a very nice 28 day scan (heartbeat).  Presh as she is known is in foal to Primo Pageant.


----------



## Misser (21 June 2010)

My warmblod mare (Andiamo x Frühling) is scanned in with Crowns Blue Pearl.


----------



## Marchell (21 June 2010)

Marchell Bold Lady (Welsh Part bred) scanned in foal today to the wonderful Treliver Decanter. Thanks Gill and Jamie.


----------



## Maesfen (21 June 2010)

Should have done this a few weeks ago but better late than never.
Freda (Loughehoe Guy) scanned in foal, due April to Maurice Miner and still waiting on Bea's next scan to Esquimaux Zed.


----------



## Simsar (21 June 2010)

MFH how exciting. x This has been a good thread.


----------



## HairyHatMan (21 June 2010)

Meeee! It's all happened so quickly

Shadow, maiden mare in sig, by Pouchka, caught first time by Primitive Proposal, and all good at heartbeat scan last week 

Due around 23rd April.


----------



## Rollin (21 June 2010)

Another pure-bred Cleveland Bay.  Beamish Rosemary i/f to Afondale Highlander


----------



## special design (21 June 2010)

Had one scanned at 28 days in foal to Deniro
Another scanned at 16 days in foal to Dramatic
one to scan next week


----------



## emlybob (21 June 2010)

YAY!!  My girl scanned in foal to Wolkenderry, just waiting on heartbeat scan.  Very excited now, due April


----------



## Alec Swan (22 June 2010)

Lucky Gift/ID mare scanned with a heart beat at 28 days, to No Limit.

Embryo Transfer live 28 day heart beat from an advanced event mare and again by No Limit.

ET round two. Second AI from the same donor and by Curtis,  flush on Friday,  2 recipient mares lined up.  Fingers crossed.  If the bigger of the 2 recips isn't used,  then she'll probably be AI'd to Grannex.  A bit late,  perhaps,  but a lovely mare.

TB mare by Miswaki, with a foal at foot by Medoc,  and AI back to him tomorrow. 

All madness,  perhaps,  but fun!

Alec.


----------



## sallyf (22 June 2010)

My Poetic Justice mare is in foal to American Agent ,both my Tout Ensemble x Inschallah II mares are in foal to Groomsbridge May I, My Majed X Inschallah II mare is in foal to Groomsbridge May I as is my lovely Dancing spree TB mare and last but not least my High Tension mare is in foal to Sambertino.


----------



## Tempi (22 June 2010)

My mare was inseminated on 13th May, had her heartbeat scan and next scan is on Friday (25th June).  She is in foal to SAMGirls stallion Vince who is Gribaldi x Hofnar


----------



## Alec Swan (22 June 2010)

sallf,

we expected noting less!

Alec.


----------



## MrsMagoo (22 June 2010)

Simsar said:



			Last one!  Mrs magoo's mare we have on breeding loan has had a very nice 28 day scan (heartbeat).  Presh as she is known is in foal to Primo Pageant.
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo lets hope the next foal is as cute and lovely as Ron haha....it will prob be the devil next time  xx


----------



## Simsar (22 June 2010)

Magoo this one will be better! xxx


----------



## Reindeer Rider (1 July 2010)

My maiden, middle aged mare scanned in foal to FS Champion De Luxe,  1st AI attempt.  Will be my first too, Fingers crossed !


----------



## AnShanDan (1 July 2010)

My injured event mare, Annie, was away at stud, she is home now having scanned in foal with heartbeat to Connemara pony stallion Boden Park Kilbrew. Very pleased as she is now out in the field again, having had 8 months box rest after being kicked last September. 
Out with her is a mare we used to own, she is also in foal for the first time (she's 17!) to Weston Justice. My friends now own her and agreed to the ladies spending the summer together.
So pleased for them both, they are due about the same time, end of April beg. May 2011.


----------



## dianchi (3 July 2010)

I've got one too!
Chestnut TB mare to Avanti Amorous Archie heartbeat scan next week so just need that one now! May baby for me


----------



## stolensilver (3 July 2010)

I've got one too. My ID x TB mare is back in foal to Silvermoon for a repeat of this year's colt. I have told her not to have any more ginger boys though. Next year I'd like to have a grey filly please and if she can manage a mini-me I'll be thrilled but if she produces a mini-Matine I'll be over the moon. LOL!


----------



## stolensilver (3 July 2010)

Dianchi an Archie sports horse sounds fabulous! Really looking forward to seeing that one next year.


----------



## dianchi (3 July 2010)

stolensilver said:



			Dianchi an Archie sports horse sounds fabulous! Really looking forward to seeing that one next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou stolensilver everyone knows what archie looks like and this is a pic of my girl http://www.nobilisphotography.com/index.htm she is the chestnut on the front page.

Very excited about meeting a rather superb ISH!


----------



## lauren1988 (3 July 2010)

I posted a while ago but keep forgetting to add to this thread! My maiden mare is in foal to Legrande, due mid april. Very excited!


----------



## Rosehip (3 July 2010)

Just had my girlie scanned in foal for early/mid May! She had twinned so one has been popped, scanning again on Monday to make sure the other blob is still there!


----------



## Aredis (3 July 2010)

Knaresborough Moonbeam scanned in foal to Timberlane Huckleberry.

She had a cracking big colt foal by him this year so fingers crossed  and hoping for a 2011 pure bred Cleveland Bay filly.


----------



## woodlander (3 July 2010)

Some were easy...others twinned ...some not cycling properly. Consul x Ravel in foal to Wavavoom: Davignon x Calvados in foal to Santana: Resoluut x Weinberg in foal to Santana; Mondriaan x Ulft in foal to Wavavoom: Dimaggio x Caprimond ET to For Compliment: Fidermark x Rubinstein in foal to Wavavoom; Florencio x Sao Paulo in foal to Wavavoom (but conceptus look a bit small); Longchamp x Davignon in foal to For Compliemnt: Margue H x Alabaster in foal to Bordeaux; (have you gone to sleep yet?) De Niro x Ramires in foal to Wavavoom: Cor d'Alme x RamiresMarkies x Cocktail in foal to Wavavoom; Don Davidoff x Hill Hawk in foal to Wavavoom; Weltmeyer x Western Star in foal to Imperio: Bombay Sapphire x Consul in foal to Imperio: Imperio x Consul in foal to For Compliment; San Remo x Wolkentanz in foal to Santana:Synod Galina and Helen (Sec C ponies) in foal to Wavavoom first time!!!! Still waiting Prince Thatch x Ganimed to Wavavoom: Londonderry x Benz to Dimaggio: Pascal x Ramires to Wavavoom (twinned and off we go again):Cor d'Alme x Ramires: Sao Paulo x Lanthan; Rockstar x Consul;the wonderful Farouche..no conceptus this time for ET...try again after Badminton and Shearwater Champs. And congrats to most of the 30 plus visitors who seem to be in foal.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (5 July 2010)

Had a 14 day scan today, so fingers crossed should be in foal to holiday's Daydream!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (5 July 2010)

Three so far in foal.
Cobra x VDL Arkansas in foal to Eurrocommerce Canturano.
Lux Z X Diamond Lad in foal to Cobra.
VDL Arkansas X Cavalier Royale in foal to Manhattan.
Awaiting scans on Animo x Cabby to Lancelot
Lux Z X Diamond Lad to Peter Pan.


----------



## ColourFan (6 July 2010)

Confirmed in foal this morning:
Peach Gold (Florentijn O.) x Milky Way GF  for 16 May 2011


----------



## Lgd (6 July 2010)

Peri (my retired advanced stressage mare) scanned back in foal to Mooiman on Saturday (16 days). 

Something of a minor miracle as she didn't take on her foal heat and then took ill just after being AI'd the second time. Vet thought she wouldn't take due to being ill but her and junior are obviously a pair of toughies 

Heartbeat scan 17th July then I can bring her and Fly home.


----------



## angrovestud (6 July 2010)

TB mare sparkes to Ricco,
 welsh cob mare martha in foal to ricco,
Tancred Arms ditto 
Tancred Miss ditto
Angrove dance girl ditto.
so far 
we have another 7 to go


----------



## tikino (7 July 2010)

my mare by toux barnum x Mariuson in foal to eurocommerce singapore


----------



## Kenniford (7 July 2010)

We have a Casino Royale due next year so far, fingers crossed for one more being insemminated next week to Sambertino (difficult mare to get in foal so mega fingers crossed needed!)


----------



## Aredis (11 July 2010)

Little Alice has been scanned in foal to Kings Composer.

 Our third and last for this year.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (11 July 2010)

We have another two confirmed in foal now:

Trixi (Shirkan v. Nordstern) x Flammengold

AC-Bellestar (Stavsdals Jolly Jumper) x Rughavens Jackpot


----------



## yethersgill (12 July 2010)

Just one this time
Dales mare to an endurance arab stallion (Aesthete Al Khayal). Have had one scan got 2nd scan later this week  This one is hopefully going to be my future endurance prospect.

Hope to put more of our dales mares in foal next year to dales stallions......


----------



## eventrider23 (12 July 2010)

Well only one so far and one waiting but so far Holme Park Venezia scanned 60 days in foal with what looks like a filly, to my own Esquimaux Zed.  Due 18th April.  Just waiting on one more now.


----------



## Touchwood (12 July 2010)

Some extras for me to add....Killarney Queen in foal to Primitive Proposal, Mo-Jo in foal to Weston Justice, Posh Spice in foal to Kings Composer.  Just waiting on a scan for our ID mare to see if she is back in foal to Groomsbridge May I.  Ell Bee Bee I suspect will be put back to Vagebont, as I'm so pleased with the foal.


----------



## Simsar (12 July 2010)

Aredis said:



			Little Alice has been scanned in foal to Kings Composer.
		
Click to expand...

Very jealous, love her as you know and am still to use the gorgeous KC.


----------



## springfallstud (12 July 2010)

1 for me, Sarancha (lord sinclair/sandro) in foal to Bennetton Dream, 3 mares at the stud so far to Warrior and Billy Congo


----------



## LadyRascasse (12 July 2010)

scan tomorrow, fingerscrossed she is in foal (although she is actually on loan to someone to breed her she is actually my mare and i am rather excited lol)

if everything goes to plan she will be in foal to esquimaux zed,


----------



## Lgd (23 July 2010)

Peri confirmed in foal to Mooiman, had heartbeat scan last Saturday


----------



## Baydale (23 July 2010)

Grace (More Pokey TB) scanned in foal to Wish Upon A Star which I'm really excited about having seen photos of some of Parkside's WUAS foals.


----------



## eventrider23 (23 July 2010)

Holme Park Venezia (HG Soloman x Consul x Amagun) to Esquimaux Zed (El Thuder x Beachtime x Sussex Diamond)  - due April 18th 2011 

Just Tilly (Major League x Welsh D) to Esquimaux Zed (El Thuder x Beachtime x Sussex Diamond)   - due June 12th 2011


----------



## angrovestud (23 July 2010)

3 more scanned in foal here 1 WBx Welsh cob today and 1 TB mare and a another welsh cob all covered on first cycle and held.


----------



## imafluffybunny (23 July 2010)

I have one scanned in foal to Sempers Spirit and two others inseminated but not yet scanned.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 July 2010)

Imafluffybunny, who is your Prince Thatch mare in foal to?


----------



## LadyRascasse (23 July 2010)

Foxdale Lady (First Trump X Nordesta X Nordico) to Esquimaux Zed (El Thuder x Beachtime x Sussex Diamond) - due 4th June 2010 (stallions birthday!!)


----------



## eventrider23 (23 July 2010)

uhhummm - Lady Rascasse - 2011 I think! LOL


----------



## imafluffybunny (24 July 2010)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Imafluffybunny, who is your Prince Thatch mare in foal to?
		
Click to expand...

My De Niro x Prince Thatch mare? she has been inseminated but not scanned in foal to Royal Classic, scan next week.


----------



## haras (24 July 2010)

My Arab mare is

Marbon Medina x Eastworth Harri for a pure arab foal and a first baby for them both!  very excited!  

She is 35 days today.  She had a heartbeat scan at 31 days.


----------



## LadyRascasse (24 July 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			uhhummm - Lady Rascasse - 2011 I think! LOL
		
Click to expand...

haha yes you can tell i am on strong tablets lmao yes 2011!!!!


----------



## LazyS (24 July 2010)

Can I do one for the boys please????
My boy has successfully completed his FIRST 'remote' baby - Chilled semen from Hampshire all the way up to Scotland - and I am as chuffed as when my own mare scanned in foal.
I don't have any mares (for the time being anyway!) so this is my 'special event' to look forward to in 2011 (aside from a half century celebration!). The mare I sold this year (and dam of my yearling) is in foal to another stallion which I am also chuffed about, for the new owner's sake. They are all appaloosas BTW.


----------



## bexsponies (31 July 2010)

My mare has scanned in foal to skip and sea, due in may cant wait for another draughty


----------



## jillygem (31 July 2010)

My lovely mare Gemini (ID x TB) due on 21st May 2011 to Jumbo.  So so excited  First foal so hoping everything goes to plan!!


----------



## Maesfen (31 July 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Should have done this a few weeks ago but better late than never.
Freda (Loughehoe Guy) scanned in foal, due April to Maurice Miner and still waiting on Bea's next scan to Esquimaux Zed.
		
Click to expand...

A late update is Bea missed to E Zed and owing to lateness, I had to call a halt to proceedings so no Tam baby for me.  To rub salt into the wounds, Dotty didn't take either; I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## eventrider23 (31 July 2010)

Has been a tough year and I too am gutted as you know about Dotty not taking!  Sooo wanted that foal!


----------



## S_N (31 July 2010)

Off the top of my head, out of 89 mare in-foal, we have
1 New Approach
2 Sea The Stars
2 Dalakhani's
2 Pivotal's
1 Invincible Spirit
1 Shamardal
1 Dubawi
3 Galileo's
2 Cape Cross'
1 Medaglia D'Oro
1 Dixie Union
1 Monsun
3 Danehill Dancers
1 Montjeu
1 Manduro
1 Shirocco
2 Dansili's
2 Oasis Dreams


----------



## breezing (31 July 2010)

houdinis's aristocrat my daughters former jumping pony has now found a permanent home with us and has scanned in foal to Berwode Brokat .


----------



## Pony_Puzz (31 July 2010)

S_N said:



			1 Manduro
		
Click to expand...

Saw him at Darley! He's gorgeous!


----------



## maggiemoto (1 August 2010)

We have our Welsh Section D mare in foal, for the first time, to Treliver Decanter and our beautiful TB mare in foal to Goshka Ringo, using frozen semen. Both took first time. We are very excited about 2011!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (1 August 2010)

Update from us:
Animo X Chou Chin Chou in foal to Lancelot(Voltaire X Nimmerdor).
Ricardo Z X Carnival Night in foal to Russel(Corofino X Lincoln)
Awaiting scans on Cavalier Royale mare covered with VDL Arkansas.
Fastness X Persian Bold scan on Tuesday to Conthargos(Converter X Carthargo).


----------



## maestro (2 August 2010)

Final list
Minx by Pulsingh-Weston Justice
Elf by Tycoon- Weston Justice
Weike by Laurentier-Weston Justice
Zola by Rousseau -Cendy
Gem by Tinkas Boy-Libra K


----------



## volatis (2 August 2010)

BallyshanHorses said:



			Update from us:
Animo X Chou Chin Chou in foal to Lancelot(Voltaire X Nimmerdor).
Ricardo Z X Carnival Night in foal to Russel(Corofino X Lincoln)
Awaiting scans on Cavalier Royale mare covered with VDL Arkansas.
Fastness X Persian Bold scan on Tuesday to Conthargos(Converter X Carthargo).
		
Click to expand...

Argh not Conthargos that is here at PS? Thats a vicious *******! make sure you have a muzzle ready for when the foal arrives LOL


----------



## Bearskin (4 August 2010)

I have one mare scanned in:

G Ramiro Z x Nepal, in foal to Dalcotes Krieghoff.

Very pleased as I have been longing for a foal from her.  Has been on loan to Dalcotes for this season and she produced a colt by Kings Composer for them this year.  Now need to plan her next covering...


----------



## Simsar (5 August 2010)

S_N said:



			Off the top of my head, out of 89 mare in-foal, we have
1 New Approach
2 Sea The Stars
2 Dalakhani's
2 Pivotal's
1 Invincible Spirit
1 Shamardal
1 Dubawi
3 Galileo's
2 Cape Cross'
1 Medaglia D'Oro
1 Dixie Union
1 Monsun
3 Danehill Dancers
1 Montjeu
1 Manduro
1 Shirocco
2 Dansili's
2 Oasis Dreams
		
Click to expand...

Would like to see the Pivotal's when here, we have relations to him. x


----------



## Venus (5 August 2010)

My TB (Black Onyx x Peter Quince) was scanned in foal on Monday to KWPN Stallion 'Jersey' (Equador x Wasorka)

A little late for my liking but she was being a pain and wouldnt come in season. Sent her to stud in May and only just managed to get her AI'd 3 weeks ago.

Ah well its all done now just waiting for heartbeat scan now then she'll be coming home 

This will be my second mare in foal but 1st foal (providing no complications) as my last mare miscarried at 5 months (This was 9 yrs ago!!). So a very nervous wait ahead!


----------



## nikki_07766 (6 August 2010)

MEEE!.

Albel albert mare in foal to caretino glory.


----------



## Tinks81 (6 August 2010)

Just had mine confirmed in foal to Super Trooper De Ness  !!


----------



## whirlwindhorses (6 August 2010)

2 more of my mares scanned in foal yesterday, making it 7 mares in foal to August Skyhawk and 3 in foal to Deemonstrator. 3 more just being covered now.


----------



## eventrider23 (6 August 2010)

Scrap my above list as my mare Just Tilly has managed to lose the foal in between scans, so just Holme Park Venezia due on 18th April to Esquimaux Zed.


----------



## Springs (6 August 2010)

Well after a bit of a time Scary Mary is in foal, looking forward to the new arrival and missing her first born who we lost last year. RIP Isis


----------

